# Egg Apron



## L Virginia (Feb 21, 2013)

I think this is cute. If you have chickens it would come in handy.
Free pattern.

http://hearthookhome.com/an-egg-cellent-apron-free-egg-gathering-apron-crochet-pattern/


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

This is so cute and useful


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you have chickens - *or skeins of yarn!!* :sm01:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Could have used this when we had chickens.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Positively ingenious !!!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

That picture takes me back through the years to a time when I had chickens. I loved to hatch some with a little incubator.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for posting. Just the other day, my dial was telling me about this apron with egg pockets, didn't say it was a yarn crafted apron though. Collecting guinea eggs will be a little more fun wearing this apron.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the pattern. My son and his wife have chickens, and I think she will love this!

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I saw this yesterday in my email. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

My daughter showed me this & I sent it to a friend who has chickens and ducks. She has lots of eggs, & as her birds are free-range she often has to search all over her property for them. She also crochets so may make it for herself.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute idea! I don't have chickens, but have friends who do.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

My sister says no thank you, it would be full of poop all of the time. She just uses a big plastic bowl that she can wash out


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> My sister says no thank you, it would be full of poop all of the time. She just uses a big plastic bowl that she can wash out


I use an old ice cream bucket that I can just rinse out. I would be afraid of bending over with this on, the eggs would break in the apron and then, what a mess you'd have.


----------



## Dianaknitter (Jul 17, 2018)

Is there a knitting pattern for this?


----------

